# Getting nervous on international sales (Ebay)



## poker (May 27, 2009)

So I wake up this morning to to discover somebody bought 2 shirts from me on Ebay. The customer is in Italy with a very new Ebay/Paypal account and zero feed back. Just a few days ago I mailed off a scarf to Russia which also was a new account.

To add to my concern, PayPal just marked my account. They will be holding my funds. 



> The money for this payment is being temporarily held in your pending balance. It will be held for up to 21 days. While it's being held, it won't be available for withdrawal.


I've had the account for over a year without any problems with 100% positive feedback.

I usually appreciate an international sale but when there is zero history on the account, I get nervous. 

Should I be worried?


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't see a problem as long as they pay through PP. We have shipped thousands of packages (many overseas) and the only problems we have had is certain countries postal services seem to be lacking on timely delivery. Unfortunately, Italy is one of the worst...they seem to be on a perpetual strike over there.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

poker said:


> Should I be worried?


Yes, because the lowest cost to send anything international is first class international (no delivery confirmation so you need to add delivery confirmation which adds to the cost) 

They are holding the payment because they suspect the new PayPal account is a fraud and they are waiting on them its not you. So contact the person and let them know there is a hold because of their account. It will be 21 days until its released. 

Even if you use Priority International you will maybe get the acceptance scan from the post office but its up to the receiving country to scan in the package. I have yet to have one scan. I ship out 2-3 international shipments a week. 

So its a gamble.. I just tell people if you want low cost shipping then it will go first class international and its at their own risk. But...
PayPal will not accept the First Class International package id (cause its not a tracking number) as delivery confirmation and any PayPal disputes will be awarded to the customer. All PayPal and eBay want is a delivery scan but it needs to match the delivery address so you just can't put any tracking number in there. 

I have yet to have a PayPal dispute on international packages but I made sure to do my homework first. 

I use stamps.com and add insurance if its more than one shirt but I have yet to claim anything. But you can also add certified mail at an additional cost. 

Just let the customer know...


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> They are holding the payment because they suspect the new PayPal account is a fraud and they are waiting on them its not you.



This is not the case. Paypal likes to play this game so they can hold your money for 3 weeks (and draw intrest on it is my guess). I have dealt with Paypal for over ten years and just got the same notice about a month ago. This is the second time they have done this so...... I have since started the steps required through my bank to use Authorize.net for all mt CC transactions. At a quick glance, the fees will be less than paypals too!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

poker said:


> Should I be worried?


If shipping international bothers you so much you worry about it, stop offering it.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

tcrowder said:


> If shipping international bothers you so much you worry about it, stop offering it.


It bothers me to to ship internationally when the buyer has 0 feedback history.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

poker said:


> It bothers me to to ship internationally when the buyer has 0 feedback history.


I don't get it....if he pays who cares about his feedback?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

poker said:


> It bothers me to to ship internationally when the buyer has 0 feedback history.


I think there is a way in the auction settings to set requirements of buyers, that might be an option.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

tcrowder said:


> This is not the case. Paypal likes to play this game so they can hold your money for 3 weeks (and draw intrest on it is my guess). I have dealt with Paypal for over ten years and just got the same notice about a month ago. This is the second time they have done this so...... I have since started the steps required through my bank to use Authorize.net for all mt CC transactions. At a quick glance, the fees will be less than paypals too!


I used PayPal for my other business for over 2 years nothing but PayPal the minute I sold something on eBay my money was held because of my low rating. I called and complained for 3 days straight and they released it. 

If Poker, has a low rating it could be held for that but more than likely its being held because they want to make sure the other person (international PayPal has changed over the past few months) 
is legit and many not have gone through the necessary steps to be verified. 


If you use PayPal enough, your fee's get lower once you apply for a some sort of Premier status. Also, PayPal debit card (which is free- you get money back every time you use your debit card as credit) each month. I am not sure the exact amount like a $1 for every 100$ you use.. so that's an added bonus.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

enigma1 said:


> I don't get it....if he pays who cares about his feedback?


Feedback is the only clue I have that this person will less likely claim they didn't get their product and will demand their money back. This person is so new, they might not understand and international mailing takes a long time. They might claim I didn't send it.

Feedback is useful especially to somebody new to online sales like me.

In poker, it's called a 'tell'. Every 'tell' you can identify gives you an edge on your next move.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

poker said:


> Feedback is the only clue I have that this person will less likely claim they didn't get their product and will demand their money back. This person is so new, they might not understand and international mailing takes a long time. They might claim I didn't send it.


Technically he didn't pay either.. the funds are held. Plus, like I mentioned before feedback is very important to PayPal and eBay. 


_Poker-call PayPal make sure its not on your end. _

*From PayPal website*

*Why might PayPal hold one of my payments?*

To increase marketplace safety, we may hold payments that seem risky. Here are some common reasons for holding payments:

You have been a member for less than 6 months, and you sell an item for more than US$100 (or equivalent)

You have a feedback score of less than 100, and you sell an item for more than US$100 (or equivalent) 

You have a Buyer dissatisfaction percentage** - 5% or greater than 5%, 

You have an average Detailed Seller Rating (DSR) on eBay of less than 4.5

You have received fewer than 20 Detailed Seller Ratings in the last 12 months, or

You are listing your item in a high-risk category such as gift certificates, video games, cell phones, computers or consumer electronics.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't you limit your sales to the US only if desired?


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> Can't you limit your sales to the US only if desired?


When I started this t-shirt thing I told myself I wouldn't be close minded to international sales. I have been mailing out internationally with no issues but they usually have a history on Ebay so I wasn't nervous.




I emailed the buyer a couple simple questions. If I get a normal response, I will be mailing the shirts out as usually and just cross my fingers. I can just wait to get 'burned' before I step on the brakes. The nice thing about the t-shirt business is that the cost of these items aren't really that much (a couple blanks, two transfers, shipping, a minute of my time at the heat press). It's just one order....not a huge gamble.

Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Louie2010 said:


> Can't you limit your sales to the US only if desired?


You can but then you eliminate 80% of your potential buying market.

I suspect they are holding 21 days because of Poker's feedback rating and $ amount of the sale. Not because of leeriness of the buyer.

They will usually release funds earlier if you use a package tracking method and it shows delivered, or the buyer provides a feedback.

Don't wait to ship your item though. The faster you ship, the faster your funds get released.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

splathead said:


> I suspect they are holding 21 days because of Poker's feedback rating and $ amount of the sale. Not because of leeriness of the buyer.


That's what bugs me though. Why did't they do this at the very beginning when my Ebay and PayPal account had 0 history in 2009? Everything for me has been going good transaction-wise.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

poker said:


> That's what bugs me though. Why did't they do this at the very beginning when my Ebay and PayPal account had 0 history in 2009? Everything for me has been going good transaction-wise.


that's why I said.. give them a call. They may release it or tell you why it's being held.


----------

